# ATSC 3.0 tuner



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Any plans to put out a version of the Edge with 4 tuners with 2 or all 4 being ATSC 3.0 compatible?
If not, I predict Tivo OTA DVR will be about useless in 5 years.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

On my ATSC 3.0 channels right now the networks aren't improving the picture quality and they visually look about the same as their cable feeds. NBC and CBS are showing as 1080p instead of 1080i now, but the source material and it's resolution are the same and it still gets compressed somewhere along the line so I can't tell a difference. ABC and FOX are still showing as 720p, same as ATSC 1.0.

Where there's an improvement for ATSC 3.0 right now is in the sound. There's a new form of Dolby designed to be the standard for ATSC 3.0 so I'll switch over to the TV tuner and watch live for shows where music plays a big role, like The Voice. It sounds much better for music. The downside is it brings back the old annoyance of differing volume levels for the program and commercials. They crank the volume up way too high for commercials, so you have to be intermittently adjusting the volume down and back up with the remote.


----------



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

series5orpremier said:


> On my ATSC 3.0 channels right now the networks aren't improving the picture quality and they visually look about the same as their cable feeds. NBC and CBS are showing as 1080p instead of 1080i now, but the source material and it's resolution are the same and it still gets compressed somewhere along the line so I can't tell a difference. ABC and FOX are still showing as 720p, same as ATSC 1.0.
> 
> Where there's an improvement for ATSC 3.0 right now is in the sound. There's a new form of Dolby designed to be the standard for ATSC 3.0 so I'll switch over to the TV tuner and watch live for shows where music plays a big role, like The Voice. It sounds much better for music. The downside is it brings back the old annoyance of differing volume levels for the program and commercials. They crank the volume up way too high for commercials, so you have to be intermittently adjusting the volume down and back up with the remote.


NBC and Fox broadcast some sports in 4K HDR through Youtube TV, However NBC and Fox are using a 1080p HDR source and upconverting to 4K HDR.

I would have to assume that they are broadcasting some of those games in 4K to ATSC 3.0.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

I doubt they'll announce if they're working on a 3.0 tuner unless and until it's ready for sale, as otherwise they'd lose sales while some portion of the customers wait for it. Right now 3.0 is far from ready for the general public anyway. It's a work-in-progress at the broadcasters and on our end, and only available in limited regions. Currently the only reasonably-priced tuner I know of is the HD HomeRun Flex 4K.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

series5orpremier said:


> On my ATSC 3.0 channels right now the networks aren't improving the picture quality and they visually look about the same as their cable feeds. NBC and CBS are showing as 1080p instead of 1080i now, but the source material and it's resolution are the same and it still gets compressed somewhere along the line so I can't tell a difference. ABC and FOX are still showing as 720p, same as ATSC 1.0.
> 
> Where there's an improvement for ATSC 3.0 right now is in the sound. There's a new form of Dolby designed to be the standard for ATSC 3.0 so I'll switch over to the TV tuner and watch live for shows where music plays a big role, like The Voice. It sounds much better for music. The downside is it brings back the old annoyance of differing volume levels for the program and commercials. They crank the volume up way too high for commercials, so you have to be intermittently adjusting the volume down and back up with the remote.


Sounds like a violation of the CALM Act. Consider filing a complaint.


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

An ATSC 3.0 ota TiVo would be nice. Live recordings might work out good. For recording though maybe they’d need to abandon 2.5” drives they use now in Edge dvr.


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

I have a TiVo Bolt and came to the forum to see if there are any ATSC 3.0 options for the TiVo Bolt. If not, I likely get one of the newer HDHomerun tuners that supports ATSC 3.0.


----------

